# My ride tracking by wife



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Afternoon all,

I raced the Jerdon mtn challenge yesterday while the wife waited back in Old Fort.
We started at 8am and I told her to start to look for me around 11:15 to 11:45. Well I didnt cross the line until a few minutes before 12. But she was wondering how other wives were able to track their husbands' progress. They they knew their husbands were rolling in back to town.
Was that something the wife could link up to the husbands bike computer or watch or something?
I think I need maybe to really consider a computer to use to be able to download routes too. I had to back track maybe 10 min because I missed a ribbon hanging from the tree. So me getting lost there for 10 min up and back, I would have been on time. Yeah right. That challenge kicked my ass 😁
Anyway, trying to leverage my wifes curiosity to get a computer. A watch aint gonna cut it to use as I ride because I wouldnt be able to see something that small.

Thanks for any help guys

Sid

Oh yeah, hats off to that crewe from Ocala FL. Them boys and girls can ride some mtns.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

If you carry a smartphone, Cyclemeter app is one option... you can configure it to send periodic location/progress updates to selected individuals.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

doesnt Whatsapp send live location info? (when activated)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

with flaky cell phone reception in that area, chances are that a number of racers had some kind of satellite tracker such as a Spot or InReach device.

There's a website called trackleaders.com that aggregates the tracking info from multiple participants from some races so that people can follow a whole race that way.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

If you pay for Strava and track your ride using it, you can turn on the Beacon feature.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I suppose it's possible for some of the riders to have used cellular-based tracking apps, but I find it difficult to believe that more than a couple did that because cell phone reception is seriously iffy in that area once you get outside of town.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

A cheap alternative would be to buy and subscribe to one of those dog GPS tracking services.

Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## Steel-Onions (Sep 3, 2021)

Apple air tag or equivelant would do it maybe?, not sure how they work but my son has one on his motorbike to keep track of it while its unattended


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Wahoo ELEMNT Bolt, it lets me configure who to send a live tracking link when I start a ride. I have to carry a phone also as it uses cell to update the tracking. It’s worked fairly well at races, wife just keeps refreshing the link until we show up again (kids race too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Sounds like a dangerous precedent.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Garmin cycling computers have a Live Track function that connects via BT to a phone, which then uses cell data to email a tracking of your location. Hammerhead uses a cellular SIM card for the same thing. Obviously you need cell coverage for this. For when I am away from cell coverage, I use a Garmin InReach to transmit my location, typically when I have successfully reached my daily destination. Its a paid for satelitte connection service, costs about $15 per mos., but you cam deactivate when not being used.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Thank you guys. I do not like carrying my phone when I ride. Plus out here in Pisgah like most have notes, cellular service is spotty at best. Gotta find something gps related I think. Maybe computer to gps back to her.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

AEyogi said:


> Sounds like a dangerous precedent.


I hear you loud and clear


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> A cheap alternative would be to buy and subscribe to one of those dog GPS tracking services.
> 
> Sent from my brain using my hand.


This would work. But trying to figure how to get a computer outta the deal.😁


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Yootah said:


> If you pay for Strava and track your ride using it, you can turn on the Beacon feature.


I like this idea. Dont use or know anything about strava. Do I need a phone to use this beacon feature do you know? Googling now


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

cityjackit said:


> This would work. But trying to figure how to get a computer outta the deal.😁


they will still need a network to send the data through to your wife, and that's gonna be cellular (either their own sim or using your phone's connection) in almost all cases


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

AEyogi said:


> Sounds like a dangerous precedent.


I think he should just tell her not to worry, he is out there with a plethora of beautiful women who will rescue him if something happens. It will fix the issue, but likely not in the way he hopes.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I use a Garmin inReach Mini for this kind of non-cell based tracking. Not cheap, but does the job well. Breadcrumbs and the ability to send messages if really necessary (or call S&R). Give whoever you want the tracking link, turn it on, stash it in your pack, and do nothing (no computer to stare at or deal with once started).


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

cityjackit said:


> Thank you guys. I do not like carrying my phone when I ride. Plus out here in Pisgah like most have notes, cellular service is spotty at best. Gotta find something gps related I think. Maybe computer to gps back to her.


You should carry a phone when you ride. You might come upon a car or cycling accident and might the the only person around able to call 911. Or get stranded yourself.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

cityjackit said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I raced the Jerdon mtn challenge yesterday while the wife waited back in Old Fort.
> We started at 8am and I told her to start to look for me around 11:15 to 11:45. Well I didnt cross the line until a few minutes before 12. But she was wondering how other wives were able to track their husbands' progress. They they knew their husbands were rolling in back to town.
> ...


Their wives “knew” they we’re back in town cuz they called them 🙄

I’d say you did well getting within an hour of your expected return time, my wife shuttles me all the time, after twenty years she just knows 🤣


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Cary said:


> I think he should just tell her not to worry, he is out there with a plethora of beautiful women who will rescue him if something happens. It will fix the issue, but likely not in the way he hopes.


You got jokes. Even my wife laughed.

Never disappoint Cary. Hope you're doing good man


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Catmandoo said:


> You should carry a phone when you ride. You might come upon a car or cycling accident and might he the only person around able to call 911. Or get stranded yourself.


I need to get something small and cheap I'm thinking. This dang Android is like carrying a book.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

If you had an Apple Watch it would allow her to track. I only use that when riding and have the ridewithgps app and the wife tracks wherever I am.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Canssago said:


> If you had an Apple Watch it would allow her to track. I only use that when riding and have the ridewithgps app and the wife tracks wherever I am.


I use RWGPS to track or navigate. There a Livetracking option which works out great in group rides if someone gets separated. We each can see where we are. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

thecanoe said:


> I use RWGPS to track or navigate. There a Livetracking option which works out great in group rides if someone gets separated. We each can see where we are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

If there's no cell coverage, then a Spot tracker or Inreach would be the only way.
Hiring a Spot tracker for the race would be the cheapest option.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> If there's no cell coverage, then a Spot tracker or Inreach would be the only way.
> Hiring a Spot tracker for the race would be the cheapest option.


Spot tracker. Ill check it out. Thank you sir


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

The Garmin Inreach mini is definitely an easy and small way for someone to be able to track you, to be able to text people and send out a SOS. The issue it will have is that in dense woods with hills it has a hard time sending the signal to the satellites. You need to stop for a bit or be in an open area.

You can pair the Mini with the garmin 530 and up computers


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

The Apple schema that uses Bluetooth and those with iPhones who go by might be the best bet with less than ideal cellular reception. An AirTag would do that without carrying one's phone or cellular watch if a race or event has a lot of attendance.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bitflogger said:


> The Apple schema that uses Bluetooth and those with iPhones who go by might be the best bet with less than ideal cellular reception. An AirTag would do that without carrying one's phone or cellular watch if a race or event has a lot of attendance.


Don't all the "iphones going by" also rely on cell signal AND assume people have their bluetooth turned on? Seems less than reliable.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I just got home from Pisgah recently. Met a single speed guy at the lower lot for Kitsuma that does long distance solo stuff all the time. His wife tracks him with his Spot tracker, sorry I’m not sure which model. He did comment that it’s not 100% when in tree cover, but that he thought it was still worth it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yzedf said:


> I just got home from Pisgah recently. Met a single speed guy at the lower lot for Kitsuma that does long distance solo stuff all the time. His wife tracks him with his Spot tracker, sorry I’m not sure which model. He did comment that it’s not 100% when in tree cover, but that he thought it was still worth it.


Yeah, even if a sat tracker doesn't get a ping out all the time in the woods (esp in the valleys with a more restricted view of the sky), it'll still get pings out more reliably than cellular and the times you're most likely to need it most, you're not going to be actually moving...you're going to be stationary.

With a cellular based tracker in Pisgah, I could see it getting pings out on the occasional spot close to the ridgetops (I know some ridgetops where I've had no signal, as well) and then in town. But I know with my phone, I have zero signal whatsoever in valleys, and since most trailheads are in those valleys, that means no signal at any trailhead. I can only imagine that a phone attempting to send out a tracking ping when there's no cellular signal is going to be chewing up more battery than a phone that just has no signal and is just "hunting" for one, which definitely uses more power than a phone that's not even looking because it's in airplane mode.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

I send my wife my Strava beacon every time I ride. For whatever reason, this somehow gets me a longer leash on rides.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yootah said:


> If you pay for Strava and track your ride using it, you can turn on the Beacon feature.





cityjackit said:


> I like this idea. Dont use or know anything about strava. Do I need a phone to use this beacon feature do you know? Googling now


Beacon actually also works with the free version.

Hit send "Send Beacon Text" on the "Record" screen before you start your ride.

Of course you need a cell data connection.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I do most of my training solo and ride for 5-6 hours on weekends so this is also a huge concern for my wife; I'd prefer it if I could just leave all electronics at home and disappear into the world but c'est la vie. 

Strava beacon is reliable if you pay for Strava premium. Downsides to it are that if you run a Wahoo (maybe other computers) than you will need to run it simultaneously on your phone while using your GP headunit. 

Wahoo has a live track link as well, downsides of this are that you physically have to go into the app and send a notification after you've hit "ride start" on your computer; I rarely remember to do it. The Wahoo one also will occasionally just stop tracking mid-ride if I stop and take photos or answer a phone call. 

Ultimately I just shared my location with my wife on my iphone so she has an idea of where I am based on that and I never need to hit anything.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

With this, I can let my wife know when and where I start and finish a ride, request a pickup, request emergency SAR help, and broadcast tracking points to show progress to interested parties.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

noapathy said:


> Don't all the "iphones going by" also rely on cell signal AND assume people have their bluetooth turned on? Seems less than reliable.


Not less reliable if you consider many phones on different carriers will all up the chance of drawing a better map. For example, one of my kids recently lost a "find my" enabled device. The map was more accurate hours later and that included our being far from the site when the more accurate map was drawn.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

LetsGoOutside said:


> I do most of my training solo and ride for 5-6 hours on weekends so this is also a huge concern for my wife; I'd prefer it if I could just leave all electronics at home and disappear into the world but c'est la vie.
> 
> Strava beacon is reliable if you pay for Strava premium. Downsides to it are that if you run a Wahoo (maybe other computers) than you will need to run it simultaneously on your phone while using your GP headunit.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

I am looking at the Bolt V2 right now. I guess I'll start to carry a phone then. I guess there are worse things. I like the ability to use my HR monitor and be able to download that info to look at time in zone and all that colorful stuff. Plus the mapping cannot hurt since I burnt 15 min or so turning around this weekend and back tracking. Plus the link with live track is really what i want for her. Its all about her.  I realize a cell service is needed, but Wahoo tells me when service returns, so does my position update on the trail. So thats good.

I don't want to buy a inReach mini for that price and just get that. No mapping or any of the other cool stuff.

Thanks guys


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

LetsGoOutside said:


> I do most of my training solo and ride for 5-6 hours on weekends so this is also a huge concern for my wife; I'd prefer it if I could just leave all electronics at home and disappear into the world but c'est la vie.
> 
> Strava beacon is reliable if you pay for Strava premium. Downsides to it are that if you run a Wahoo (maybe other computers) than you will need to run it simultaneously on your phone while using your GP headunit.
> 
> ...


Just stop tracking huh? That don't sound good. I am not really out there taking pics to be honest or even answering phone calls. I do however stop to take a break, leak, or fish a gel out. Other than that, I am moving.

Thank you


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cityjackit said:


> I don't want to buy a inReach mini for that price and just get that. No mapping or any of the other cool stuff.
> 
> Thanks guys


A device like the InReach or SPOT is a specialized device. That allows it to do the things it does better, by not focusing on extra crap that it doesn't need.

They're satellite communication devices. They are for communication in difficult and more remote scenarios than your phone can handle. That communication can take multiple forms, but that's what they do. Going even more specialized (and reliable) will get you into a personal locator beacon (PLB) which basically takes the SOS function of other satellite communication devices and focuses specifically on that. They're even more reliable for that one function that they do.

By going more generalist with a setup that requires cell signal, you're going to get better performance of such a thing in more settled environments. The more remote you are, the less useful that function will be. The Pisgah area is _just_ remote enough that I doubt it will be as useful as you think.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Hmmmm. Now you have me thinking. Dupont as well I take it Harold?

Mind if I ask where are you located sir?

Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

cityjackit said:


> Hmmmm. Now you have me thinking. Dupont as well I take it Harold?
> 
> Mind if I ask where are you located sir?
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help.


I live in the same area you do. Ride all over Pisgah and Dupont.

Cell phone reception isn't quite as bad in Dupont, but it's still flaky there. I get a signal more often than not at Guion Farm trailhead, but the others are usually a hard nope. Out on the trail it comes and goes. Places where signal is most reliable would be at the airstrip overlook and the top of Cedar Rock. I'm on Verizon, which is generally recognized as having better coverage in the woods than others.

I guide and coach mtb locally, and we have SPOT devices set up just for messaging and SOS functionality (we don't do the breadcrumb trail thing) in the event of an emergency as well as nonemergency but still urgent issues. I wish we had more of these, though, so all of us guides could have one for every trip we do. But we don't, so the guides who get them are the ones who are generally going to the most remote places that day.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Garmin Rino, you would need two to make it work. About the only non-cellular option. I use Strava, when inside cell coverage.

Steve


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ShakyDog said:


> Garmin Rino, you would need two to make it work. About the only non-cellular option. I use Strava, when inside cell coverage.
> 
> Steve


That's just a radio. Limited range, further limited by line-of-sight with the 2nd device.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Harold said:


> That's just a radio. Limited range, further limited by line-of-sight with the 2nd device.


It was my understanding that is would show the other GPS' location on your GPS. This is how it was with the older versions...
Does it use the radio to fix the other GPS? or the satellites?

Steve


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ShakyDog said:


> It was my understanding that is would show the other GPS' location on your GPS. This is how it was with the older versions...
> Does it use the radio to fix the other GPS? or the satellites?
> 
> Steve


yes, it transmits those coordinates over radio frequencies. 

I had a Rino 120 device almost 20yrs ago. It was my first personal GPS receiver. Mine had a separate button on it that would send my coordinates to other Rino receivers within range over the radio, and a separate talk button.

Since then, Garmin has acquired a GPS-based dog training collar company so I wouldn't be surprised if they've integrated some of the tech between the two devices. The collars have GPS receivers in them, and radio transmitters and they ping their own coordinates to the handheld unit at an interval so each dog's location is updated on the map. Not sure if new Rino models do this, but it would make sense.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks, learned something new today, glad I never purchased a Rino as I would have been super disapointed.

Disregard my suggestion, it was bad  

Steve


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Harold said:


> I live in the same area you do. Ride all over Pisgah and Dupont.
> 
> Cell phone reception isn't quite as bad in Dupont, but it's still flaky there. I get a signal more often than not at Guion Farm trailhead, but the others are usually a hard nope. Out on the trail it comes and goes. Places where signal is most reliable would be at the airstrip overlook and the top of Cedar Rock. I'm on Verizon, which is generally recognized as having better coverage in the woods than others.
> 
> I guide and coach mtb locally, and we have SPOT devices set up just for messaging and SOS functionality (we don't do the breadcrumb trail thing) in the event of an emergency as well as nonemergency but still urgent issues. I wish we had more of these, though, so all of us guides could have one for every trip we do. But we don't, so the guides who get them are the ones who are generally going to the most remote places that day.


Guide huh, you don't say. I think I might have to look you up for a ride here in the next month. Maybe late Aug.

Thank you again for your help


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ShakyDog said:


> Thanks, learned something new today, glad I never purchased a Rino as I would have been super disapointed.
> 
> Disregard my suggestion, it was bad
> 
> Steve


It's a reasonable suggestion if you're out with a group who all has them. But since the Rino units are handhelds, they do better for group activities on foot, less so on the bike. And preferably group activities where you're prone to spread out just outside of earshot, but not too far away from each other.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bitflogger said:


> Not less reliable if you consider many phones on different carriers will all up the chance of drawing a better map. For example, one of my kids recently lost a "find my" enabled device. The map was more accurate hours later and that included our being far from the site when the more accurate map was drawn.


True, but then timeliness was kinda how this all got started. Finding where a tag is located hours later is useful, but not for OP's scenario when near realtime location is what they're after.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

noapathy said:


> True, but then timeliness was kinda how this all got started. Finding where a tag is located hours later is useful, but not for OP's scenario when near realtime location is what they're after.


The find can be a lot faster than hours. I don't dwell on it, but in my day job have 200+ devices in MDM. When people are moving around a "lost" device can show pretty fast. I'm certain one can find a white paper or articles with the exact details on how this works.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I did a longer road ride this morning then usual. My wife was wondering after about 2 hrs. but was able to track me using Garmin Live Track, so knew I was OK just still cycling.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> The find can be a lot faster than hours. I don't dwell on it, but in my day job have 200+ devices in MDM. When people are moving around a "lost" device can show pretty fast. I'm certain one can find a white paper or articles with the exact details on how this works.


If some one is doing a long ride in an area with out cell service. His airtag will not be able to upload his location until either he or someone that past by him with an iphone gets cell reception. And the only data it will have was the airtags location when it pinged a phone, So it all depends on when the airtag connected to a phone and how soon that phone gets to cell service


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Ducman said:


> If some one is doing a long ride in an area with out cell service. His airtag will not be able to upload his location until either he or someone that past by him with an iphone gets cell reception. And the only data it will have was the airtags location when it pinged a phone, So it all depends on when the airtag connected to a phone and how soon that phone gets to cell service


I know this and pointed out the feature in the context of the original post being a race event where there are far more people than a lot of riding scenarios. If you look at how the major carriers cover a lot of places, you can see how the find technology or problem is helped. I didn't say or intend to say it was perfect.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The majority of the areas I ride in has no coverage. Must be different in more populated areas.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> Beacon actually also works with the free version.
> 
> Hit send "Send Beacon Text" on the "Record" screen before you start your ride.
> 
> Of course you need a cell data connection.


I asked my wife to grab a screenshot of what she sees with the Beacon text link. Again I have the free Strava, not the subscription.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Thats cool man.
Thank you


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

ld be worried about this because of these calls ld receive from her:

for gods sake are you even trying?
why are you stopped for 3 hrs at (insert drinking buddys name) place?
why are you stopped at a Bar?
why are you stipped at a Kebab place
oh you're just near the supermarket, can you get these?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

cmg said:


> why are you stipped at a Kebab place


Suddenly, I'm filled with a mix of envy and hunger.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That's the perfect conditions for a Spot tracker.
1-way communication.



cmg said:


> ld be worried about this because of these calls ld receive from her:
> 
> for gods sake are you even trying?
> why are you stopped for 3 hrs at (insert drinking buddys name) place?
> ...


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

T-Mobile phones will be able to send messages directly to satellites when outside of cell coverage within the next year. The l-phone 14 will be released next week. It may have a direct to satellite communication feature as well. Apple has partnered with a satellite company for 17 satellites (although it might be some time till they get the connections made).

My riding buddy is using Strava beacon for his wife to track his rides.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

AEyogi said:


> Sounds like a dangerous precedent.


I actually let my wife track my phone all the time. I am never anywhere that she doesn't know or that I shouldn't be. More importantly whenever she texts me "where are you at" or "what is your ETA" I can just tell her that she should know.


----------

